# Dynaudio Esotar 110 Tweeter.



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

I've only got an hour's worth of listening time on these beauties. Haven't changed the tune, I've just been listening to very familiar music and all I an say is it's musical bliss.This system has never sounded so real and dynamic, accurate, and sharp as it does now. The Dyn 102 tweeters I had before were no slouch but the 110 is in a different league. They're sharp and crisp and detailed. So crisp that you keep waiting for them to pierce your ears but it never comes. This is without a doubt the best tweeter I've ever had the pleasure of listening to. I have zero eq on the front stage right now and they blend so incredibly well with the Esotar 430 mids, it's almost like they were meant to be together lol. Lots more to come as I get more listening time but the difference so far is staggering.


----------

